# Laptop battery?



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I NEVER move my laptop around, it sits on my desk. Every time I turn it on, it is charging the battery. Do I need to remove the battery on it if I don't use the battery? I don't want anything to explode! :nono:


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Unless it's a Sony battery, you should be fine.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Teresa S. said:


> I NEVER move my laptop around, it sits on my desk. Every time I turn it on, it is charging the battery. Do I need to remove the battery on it if I don't use the battery? I don't want anything to explode! :nono:


No, leave it there. It isn't going to explode.

You didn't say if there is any life left in your battery, but if there is it's a good idea to "exercise" the battery occasionally. That assures maximum life, and laptop batteries are expensive. They say that running the laptop on battery once a month long enough to discharge battery will assure maximum life. If your battery life is only 10 or 15 minutes then I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Nope, it works... My user guide for the laptop says to let it discharge on battires once a month too. I do that every month...thanks!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I would agree, once in a while unplug the charger and use the battery, run it all the way down to where the laptop shuts off then plug the charger back in. SOme laptop's will not even boot without the battery installed.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Gary in ohio said:


> I would agree, once in a while unplug the charger and use the battery, run it all the way down to where the laptop shuts off then plug the charger back in. SOme laptop's will not even boot without the battery installed.


Okay. I just didn't know if it was good for the laptop.


----------

